# Did your pup look like this? What did her coat turn out to look like?



## dreddy (Aug 15, 2017)

Reserved a pup online, so did not get a chance to go see her yet, this is her picture at 8 weeks. We just asked for the smallest girl, and the breeder sent this picture. Will her coat turn fluffy, its quite smooth compared to the rest of the litter? I am not specific on how curly it should be, but I still want some shag/curls, that teddy bear look was what made me decide to go for a cockapoo. Im wondering if the pup in this picture will definitely not turn curly at all.
If anyone here had a pup that looked like this at 8 weeks, can you share your adult dog's picture?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's a sweet little fluffy girl. Maggie looked like that as a puppy. Hard to predict exactly what they will look like as an adult but looks like you will have your teddy bear.  Do you have a name pick out yet?


----------



## dreddy (Aug 15, 2017)

OMG...Maggie is so adorable...keeping fingers crossed mine will end up looking close to that...
DD wants to name her Abby, and I prefer Maya or Zoey....we are still deciding...!!


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi, I also wanted a teddy bear looking Cockapoo, Buddy was very much like your pup when we first got him, his fur wasn't really curly, more wavy. He's 1 on Saturday and his coat is now curly, not as much as some I've seen but we do the teddy bear comments. But then he needs a cut as it can be too much to cope with when he's diving in puddles !! Lol 
Here's a pic of him before a grooming ?


----------



## Mark1979 (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh my goodness buddy is gorgeous. This is our puppy at four weeks and I'm trying to determine what she will look like. I don't suppose he looked similar to ours? I'm hoping she's a lot like yours!


----------



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Our puppy Billy looked the same as your puppy. He is now 6 months old and his coat is starting to get waves in it. He is always being told he looks like a teddy bear. Buddy and Maggie are beautiful puppies


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

All the pups on here are gorgeous! Billy looks very much Teddy Bear like, and I think Buddy would look like Maggie if I let his fur grow longer !
I've been loooking for an early puppy pic and found this, it seems so long ago and wasn't even a year! he was 10 weeks on this. He's changed so much, I remember thinking at the time he'd never be curly coated!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Louis also gets called a teddy bear almost every day , second picture at 12 weeks lol










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle clarke (Sep 10, 2017)

Omg they all look so gorgeous !!!
My Ted is like a teddy bear ..... Gaynor your Louis is so adorable !!!
My Ted is amazing ... he loves kisses and cuddles and loves posing for the camera as you can see by the pic I have attached ?


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes we can see it  how adorable so much fluff


----------



## Michelle clarke (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you .. I have seen many cockapoos whilst out and about and I must say they all look adorable.?


----------



## Michelle clarke (Sep 10, 2017)

Ted after his first long walk !!! He slept for two hours .


----------



## Michelle clarke (Sep 10, 2017)

Ted loves the outdoor coffe table he likes to climb on the shelf ...curl up ...and go to sleep Zzzz


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Michelle clarke said:


> Ted after his first long walk !!! He slept for two hours .


Oh Bless how old is Ted? I can't wait to start walking Jackson!


----------

